# Any Asian members at personalitycafe.com?



## albends35 (Sep 18, 2019)

Pippi said:


> LOL I used to think it was mainly for people in England, because everyone was using spellings & sayings that they use in England.


This forum is for everyone. I am asian. 

Sent from my i95 using Tapatalk


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi, I'm from South East Asia. Welcome to PerC


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Pippi said:


> LOL I used to think it was mainly for people in England, because everyone was using spellings & sayings that they use in England.


You're not wrong either. I was taught British English in school ( it's a 2nd language for me). However, I would throw in a bit of American phrases here and there which I could think of at the moment.. :laughing:


----------



## Bellerixx (Jun 3, 2020)

Hi
I'm South East Asian


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@MuslimWifePoet

*WELCOME!*

I am a Host on PerC and I am here to answer any questions or concerns you may have. In my nearly 8 years with PerC, it has always been an inclusive site that celebrates diversity. We openly welcome everyone without prejudice, judgement, or bias. That a large proportion of the members are of Western/European/English-speaking cultures is simply a function of how and where it was originally established, not to mention, the personality theories discussed herein are mainly from those regions as well. We do have a large number of members from around the world, who belong to many different cultures, beliefs, and nationalities. We are happy to include you!


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Mr. CafeBot said:


> _You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome back Mr. Cafe Bot!


----------



## Undercurrent (Jul 11, 2020)

Sexy asian women are particularly welcomed here.


----------



## Namsayin (Aug 18, 2014)

I wish I was.


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

Namsayin said:


> I wish I was.


Why?


----------



## Namsayin (Aug 18, 2014)

secondpassing said:


> Why?


I'm deeply in love with Japanese culture (and many others) and I wish I could speak it fluently hehe


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

Namsayin said:


> I'm deeply in love with Japanese culture (and many others) and I wish I could speak it fluently hehe


Well, when you get to go to Japan the reaction will be a lot different.

"E?? Amerika-jin? Sugeii~ Nande Nihon ni kittano?"
(Huh? American person? Woww. Why'd you come to Japan?)

Then you respond
"Sushi"

I bet they'll flip out.


----------



## Namsayin (Aug 18, 2014)

secondpassing said:


> Well, when you get to go to Japan the reaction will be a lot different.
> 
> "E?? Amerika-jin? Sugeii~ Nande Nihon ni kittano?"
> (Huh? American person? Woww. Why'd you come to Japan?)
> ...


Well I already went on a 2 month road trip on a scooter (max 60km/h) through most of Japan including little villages and big cities. The contrast between their city and village people is huge, in the city they won't acknowledge you but in the villages, whenever you stand outside on a super hot they, you will have random people coming to you with ice cream or energy drink if they see you're tired a bit. 

Their collective mind, especially towards society and their values is what I adore and respect the most. 
I also learned you can speak Engrish to them, but the trick is to end every word (especially the last word in the sentence, with an o, i or e. They will 90% of the time get what you are trying to say :')


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Meanwhile, I wish I wasn't.


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

Namsayin said:


> Well I already went on a 2 month road trip on a scooter (max 60km/h) through most of Japan including little villages and big cities. The contrast between their city and village people is huge, in the city they won't acknowledge you but in the villages, whenever you stand outside on a super hot they, you will have random people coming to you with ice cream or energy drink if they see you're tired a bit.
> 
> Their collective mind, especially towards society and their values is what I adore and respect the most.
> I also learned you can speak Engrish to them, but the trick is to end every word (especially the last word in the sentence, with an o, i or e. They will 90% of the time get what you are trying to say :')


Oh you already went? Nice!

There was a possibility I was going this year, obviously not now, but yeah being white in skin color will get you the foreigner card in Japan, and they can be impressed with you more easily. If I went, they probably wouldn't give me a second thought unless I opened up my mouth. The whole "every Asian looks the same", you know. If I was going to go, I'd hope to spend most of my time in the countryside. Sigh, woulda been fun.

Did I nail the dialogue you heard often?


----------



## Namsayin (Aug 18, 2014)

Jaune said:


> Meanwhile, I wish I wasn't.


Let's trade! 

No but I can also understand you, I just wish western culture could learn more from asian culture. For example in some asian schools they teach the children to work together and for example clean the whole school. It builds unity and learns them to work towards one goal. Every culture has it's massive ups and downs, but I try to see humanity as one big culture which it's sadly not and will not happen anytime soon.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Namsayin said:


> Let's trade!
> 
> No but I can also understand you, I just wish western culture could learn more from asian culture. For example in some asian schools they teach the children to work together and for example clean the whole school. It builds unity and learns them to work towards one goal. Every culture has it's massive ups and downs, but I try to see humanity as one big culture which it's sadly not and will not happen anytime soon.


I'd definitely trade! I do agree that Western culture could learn more from Asian culture. Honestly, one of the main reasons why I hate being Asian is because of how people perceive me, since I live in a Western country.


----------



## Namsayin (Aug 18, 2014)

secondpassing said:


> Oh you already went? Nice!
> 
> There was a possibility I was going this year, obviously not now, but yeah being white in skin color will get you the foreigner card in Japan, and they can be impressed with you more easily. If I went, they probably wouldn't give me a second thought unless I opened up my mouth. The whole "every Asian looks the same", you know. If I was going to go, I'd hope to spend most of my time in the countryside. Sigh, woulda been fun.
> 
> Did I nail the dialogue you heard often?


Haha I could notice some major differences between the city and the countryside. In the cities they won't acknowledge you a lot, they are kinda used to it but are still amazed about some of our things, we also had a scooter from Osaka which was meant to stay in Osaka but we went to Tokyo, Matsumoto, Toba, etc haha on our license plate it said Osaka, so every Koban police were really careful and helpful with us whenever we made a "mistake" (like parking at the police station, parking in people's yard, putting up a 30-second tent in the middle of the city).

In the countryside, however, they are amazed, either you are praised or you are not accepted. Most of the people are so nice, I felt so loving and warm in Japan's countryside, especially it's nature and the freedom we had with our vehicles. We had many moments people offering us things, talk about our ventures, give us advice and one thing that kept amazing us was the fact whenever you are in a city or on the countryside, if you ask someone a question, like where is the closest MacDoneru, they will walk all the way with you, doesn't matter how far. Also, they tend to literally run for you if you ask them anything. It's amazing.

I can't recall what you say haha


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Namsayin said:


> Haha I could notice some major differences between the city and the countryside. In the cities they won't acknowledge you a lot, they are kinda used to it but are still amazed about some of our things, we also had a scooter from Osaka which was meant to stay in Osaka but we went to Tokyo, Matsumoto, Toba, etc haha on our license plate it said Osaka, so every Koban police were really careful and helpful with us whenever we made a "mistake" (like parking at the police station, parking in people's yard, putting up a 30-second tent in the middle of the city).
> 
> In the countryside, however, they are amazed, either you are praised or you are not accepted. Most of the people are so nice, I felt so loving and warm in Japan's countryside, especially it's nature and the freedom we had with our vehicles. We had many moments people offering us things, talk about our ventures, give us advice and one thing that kept amazing us was the fact whenever you are in a city or on the countryside, if you ask someone a question, like where is the closest MacDoneru, they will walk all the way with you, doesn't matter how far. Also, they tend to literally run for you if you ask them anything. It's amazing.
> 
> I can't recall what you say haha


But isn't that closeness thing kinda universal anywhere? I'm on another side of planet and difference between urban and countryside environment is staggering. It seems that all smaller communities do care about each member more.


----------



## Namsayin (Aug 18, 2014)

The red spirit said:


> But isn't that closeness thing kinda universal anywhere? I'm on another side of planet and difference between urban and countryside environment is staggering. It seems that all smaller communities do care about each member more.


Well I've only been inside Europe, and not in that many villages.. China and Japan were my real major vacations far away. (I think I can't get further than Japan, maybe Middle-Ea..New Zealand is further) I guess I'm still in a culture shock even tho it has been 3-4 years. But yeah on the countryside or even just outside of cities people tend to be a bit closer and warmer towards each other. I just noticed it a lot there


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Discussion Starter • #1 • *Aug 29, 2012*
*is this forum (personalitycafe.com) for 'westerners' only? am I the only member here from Asia?*

You all have been piling on a thread/post that is almost 8 years old, did you know that 
(yes I was fooled too)?


----------



## Namsayin (Aug 18, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Discussion Starter • #1 • *Aug 29, 2012*
> *is this forum (personalitycafe.com) for 'westerners' only? am I the only member here from Asia?*
> 
> You all have been piling on a thread/post that is almost 8 years old, did you know that
> (yes I was fooled too)?


 what is life
But tbh I've seen it while scrolling these past days that people react under posts from years ago, I find it especially funny when the thread maker is banned already. I noticed that I did it as well so I've been double-checking the creation date now haha


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Namsayin said:


> Well I've only been inside Europe, and not in that many villages.. China and Japan were my real major vacations far away. (I think I can't get further than Japan, maybe Middle-Ea..New Zealand is further) I guess I'm still in a culture shock even tho it has been 3-4 years. But yeah on the countryside or even just outside of cities people tend to be a bit closer and warmer towards each other. I just noticed it a lot there


Then it's good that you are in Europe. I'm in Lithuania. I clearly notice this common thing how smaller communities are much closer than the ones in cities. It might be a left-over of vanished soviet era, but I think that this is what happens in any smaller community. Just imagining that you live in place with only 5 houses and it would be really normal for everyone to know each other, but in city, where one block of flats contains several times as many people, it's just kinda natural to ignore others and not give a damn. It's seems to be natural now to not know your neighbours too well in a city, but it would be kinda crazy in village.


----------

